# Pipe smoking outside



## King (Jan 11, 2009)

I am an indoor pipe smoker. I tried it outside fishing ect, and could not keep it lit. Is there a secret.
Had to go back to cigars..

Cheers.


----------



## Crazycoonass (Aug 25, 2009)

I dont know of any real "secret" to keeping it lit outside exept mabey your more prone to distraction and letting it go out? I usualy smoke on my lunch break and when Im waiting for my son at the bus stop... Quiet time is when I enjoy it the best..

If your in america smoking outside in public you may draw attention from cops and druggies, you've been warned.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

I've wondered about this too. I see those metal wind caps for pipes, do those really help?


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Actually it is easier to keep a pipe lit outdoors... if there's enough wind the pipe will smoke to the bottom on his own (exageration).

Really, it is harder to light it outside, but easier to keep it smoking (be carefull, as the wind can heat up a pipe too much, especially one without a proper cake built).


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

Crazycoonass said:


> .
> 
> If your in america smoking outside in public you may draw attention from cops and druggies, you've been warned.


Hah, you are absolutely correct. My first public smoking experience was in a park in Manhattan, and a young guy about my age on skateboard (he was also barefoot) stopped in front of me to ask if needed marijuana.

Oh and I don't know anything about outside smoking secrets.


----------



## blackcalx (Sep 13, 2009)

I usually smoke every day in the nearby park on my lunch break. I'm in a small city so no unwanted attention so far, though I do occasionally get a question here and there about what blend I'm smoking along with some comments about how it reminds them of their grandfather's pipe.

I only ever have problems on really windy days, but I just cup my hand around the rim and I'm fine. It will smoke hotter and faster than usual in the wind. I did lose a cheap meerchaum outside on a cold day, due to temperature differences I'm sure. Halfway through my lunch break I heard and felt a terrible CLINK sound and found that the shaft had almost completely split from the bowl. From then on I only smoke meers inside.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

I prefer to stuff-n-fold flakes when I have to smoke on windy days. Its windproof, the ash won't blow in your face, and it won't overheat due to the wind. It does restrict the choices available, but hell, I have enough open tins to reach for :der:


----------



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

I recently spent 4 days at a deer camp. As soon as I had a free moment I attempted to light my pipe, but I left my Zippo at home. Lighting a pipe with a wooden stick match in the wind is a real mother for ya. It took several attempts to light it, but once I did, it stayed lit. Thank God, the following day one of the people went to Wal-Mart, purchased a Bic, and saved the day for me.


----------



## Pypkius (Apr 28, 2009)

King said:


> I am an indoor pipe smoker. I tried it outside fishing ect, and could not keep it lit. Is there a secret.
> Had to go back to cigars..
> 
> Cheers.


Very good thread King!
I am the same, cannot smoke outdoors, since I don't see the point if it's windy, as all the smoke goes away once puffed out, I can't smoke when walking either as the smoke goes past me rather than in my nose...
And, yes, difficulty to keep :target:lit..
And I have always been too shy to start such thread.. :angel:


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

I smoke outside pretty much exclusively. In the last three years, I've had maybe four bowls indoors. I get a lot of reading done, but I'd kill to be able to smoke in front of my computer or TV (non-smoking apartment).


----------

